# Whipe hard drive clean???????????



## CHUBBSGIGI (Jul 13, 2004)

Hello everyone! I'm in the process of selling my laptop, I just wanted to know how I can give it a real good cleaning. As everyone knows their is still info that stays behind. If anyone has any ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Use Darik's Boot and Nuke


----------



## ottone (Jun 4, 2006)

There is a small program called "KillDisk", U will have to format the drive after KillDisk.

From -- http://www.killdisk.com/
KillDisk - Hard Drive Eraser is powerful and compact DOS software that allows you to destroy all data on hard and floppy drives completely, excluding any possibility of future recovery of deleted files and folders. It's a hard drive and partition eraser utility.


----------

